# Revitive Circulation Booster South African Torture Device



## Bribie G (11/10/13)

Last Xmas SWMBO's daughter bought us a circulation booster as spruiked by Dawn Fraser - costs around 300 bucks. Lovely thought and gesture so it got put in the top of the wardrobe. 

I'm a long term gout sufferer, comes and goes, and I get swollen aching feet from time to time. Comes and goes. 

After about a week when I literally hobbled around I got back from town and my feet were red and swollen and even standing was agony. Then it occurred that I had the device in the wardrobe, so I dragged it out and gave it a go. 





You put your bare feet on the pads, switch on with the remote (which mirrors the buttons on the device) and you get a default 30 mins. Then set the power to what you can endure. Every minute it sends different pulses through your feet, ankles and legs and beeps to inform you that a different stimulation is about to take over your limbs. 

Man my feet think they are clits. This thing is unbelievable. It sends electric nerve pulses to your muscles to make them contract in varying patterns to get them pumping blood and improving circulation. You get tingles, then feelings like your legs are pneumatic drills, all sorts of vibrations, and your muscles throb and rattle. The variations are amazing. I'm getting addicted to this thing.... using it now and the 4 second pattern is pounding my calves as we speak... Oh God give it to me Momma Slut................

Anyway after a month of using it, I'm power walking again and pain free; lent it to a buddy who had a numb spot on her leg from an old car crash and it fixed it for her in two sessions. 

Bragging rights: I'm up to power level 35 on the scale of 1-100

Anyone else tried one of these?

Edit: I've had these problems since I was in my mid 30s so it's not just an old dude's problem


----------



## spog (11/10/13)

Momma slut, LMAO. ..cheers...spog..


----------



## Toper (11/10/13)

I'm lazy,linky?


----------



## Airgead (11/10/13)

Never used one but after reading this, the missus has added it to the shopping list...


----------



## kevo (11/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> my feet think they are clits.


This would have been a better title for the thread and got more views...


----------



## Lecterfan (11/10/13)

I've not been around these parts long but this has got to go straight to the 'classic Bribie G' section.


----------



## punkin (12/10/13)

I could certainly use it, diabetes has wrecked the feeling (except pain, that works fine) in my feet.

How something can be so numb and hurt so much at the same time has got me fucked.

I'd be really worried about what it would do to the plates and screws and stuff in my smashed ankle though, i get enough trouble from that as it is.


----------



## Bribie G (12/10/13)

Local chemists often have a renter in stock that you can try for a week and see how you go. 

Edit: if there's a pattern of zaps that seems to be helping, you can press the "Auto" button and it will keep repeating until you press auto again.


----------



## of mice and gods (2/11/13)

The mrs has a similar electric massager thing that she brought with her from Japan. it's like an ipod with 4 little stick-on electrodes.. the different pulse variations are interesting and intensity can be pretty full on.

I got banned from using it when she found me cracking it out for use in drinking games


----------



## bradsbrew (20/11/13)

punkin said:


> I could certainly use it, diabetes has wrecked the feeling (except pain, that works fine) in my feet.
> 
> How something can be so numb and hurt so much at the same time has got me fucked.
> 
> I'd be really worried about what it would do to the plates and screws and stuff in my smashed ankle though, i get enough trouble from that as it is.


Didn't think they were any good for diabetics, something to do with blood flow? My Mrs is type 1 and was told to stay away from them.


----------

